# Bowfish?



## boutwell_43 (Oct 11, 2007)

Seems to be the only page that might be close to bowfishing. Does anyone around here do it? Me and some buddies just started and trying to get some info about were to go.


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Here's a link to what is probably the best web site on the subject.

http://bow.fishingcountry.com/bfcforums/index.php


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

I'd PM new wave archery on this site. He's into BIG TIME! He definitely knows his stuff. Good luck.


----------



## new wave archery (May 2, 2008)

yea if you ever need some help/advice just let me know. also we i always need some one to ride in wit me. but it depends on what your after. rays/flounder anywhere in the bay works for me. but carp gar and buffs hands down mobile. I hosted a tourny this weekend there, although windy as all get out and my boat broke down still had a good time. here are some winning fish from that nite.


----------



## HydroTherapy (Mar 6, 2008)

I'd have to agree with New Wave. I've had some luck shooting carp, buffalo, gar (occasional gator gar), and sheepshead in and around chocalochee Bay (Mobile Delta). For stingray I usually just bowfish over sand bars in the sound.


----------

